# Senior Trooper Steven Vincent



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Senior Trooper*
*Steven Vincent*
Louisiana State Police, Louisiana

End of Watch: Monday, August 24, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 43

*Tour:* 13 years

*Badge #* D-57

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Incident Date:* 8/23/2015

*Weapon:* Shotgun

*Offender:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Senior Trooper Steven Vincent was shot and killed while checking on a vehicle that was being operated by a suspected intoxicated driver.

Trooper Vincent was on patrol when he spotted a vehicle from a previous reckless driving report. The vehicle in question had driven off the road and was stuck in a ditch. Trooper Vincent appeared the vehicle and began speaking with the occupant. He ordered the occupant to exit the vehicle. The male exited the vehicle with a sawed off shotgun in his hand and opened fire, striking Trooper Vincent in the head.

A passing motorist witnessed the incident, stopped his vehicle and tackled the suspect. He then wrestled the shotgun away from the suspect, and additional civilians that had stopped to assist utilized Trooper Vincent's handcuffs to cuff and take the suspect into custody. They then called for assistance and ended aid to Trooper Vincent.

Trooper Vincent was taken to Lake Charles Hospital where he died the next day from his wounds.

Trooper Vincent had served with the Louisiana State Police for 13 years and was a United States Air Force veteran.

Trooper Vincent is survived by his wife and nine-year-old son.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel Michael Edmonson
Louisiana State Police
7919 Independence Blvd
Baton Rouge, LA 70806

Phone: (225) 925-6325

Read more: Senior Trooper Steven Vincent


----------

